# Bryhn to the rescue?



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Took Bryn Dog out for his morning 'George', the forest path resembles Everest's North Face glacier!

Thinking maybe I shouldn't be here at my advanced years :lol: . Shuffling and sliding around the child in me takes over, well what else do you expect?

All of a sudden a slide increases in velocity, panic rises as I head to the slope of a drainage ditch!

Wallop! Down I go in a big heap, but thankful there are no witnesses, you know what I mean. Lay there for a couple of seconds doing a mental, internal inventory checking for anything that might have suffered damage.

Just as I thought all was ok a streak of black and tan rushes towards me.

Its Bryn Dog rushing to my aid, bless him, how wonderful, how faithful.

But no! He launches himself at me from six feet lands full square on my chest, tries to grab a glove. The ba****d thinks its a game!!

Sod off you little swine I could be dying here. But no, c'mon dad this is fun!

Any way after a few Buck's Fizzes all is well and we're friends again.......until the next time!

 MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Had me laughing at the mental picture :lol: 

Sorry I shouldn't laugh at your misfortune but it was the image of Bryn dog jumping on you and trying to grab a glove :lol: 

Glad you are ok though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great story. Bless his cotton socks.

Glad you are ok :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

That's what I love about dogs. They always make the most out of a bad situation  
Lesley


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Took Bryn Dog out for his morning 'George', the forest path resembles Everest's North Face glacier!
> 
> Thinking maybe I shouldn't be here at my advanced years :lol: . Shuffling and sliding around the child in me takes over, well what else do you expect?
> 
> ...


Could we have a demonstration next week please :wink:

Cheers "swing low sweat chariot"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Could we have a demonstration next week please :wink:
> 
> Cheers "swing low sweat chariot"


You supply the ice, I'll supply the clowns!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Could we have a demonstration next week please :wink:
> ...


Slight problem there John my ice is usually submerged in a glass with coke and intoxicating liquer :roll: and I ain,t wasting that :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

thats fine by me, Im not a purist, and its for a good cause! :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> thats fine by me, Im not a purist, and its for a good cause! :lol:


MMMMMMMMMMMMM !


----------

